# hymer wash basin removal



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

Good afternoon, The wash basin, the circular one, in my 2005 584 needs to come out to be repaired. Has any one taken theirs out or can offer advice please. 
Thanks.
Barrie


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Any advice would interest me also as the plug has hole has cracked through, sealed it for the time being but eventually may require sink replacing Tel


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*wash basin*

Well, I bit the bullet & have taken the basin out.
Turned out to be quite easy once I'd started. The main problem is that the top edge of the basin is tucked up under the lower edge of the mirror which seems to be stuck on to the wall. Not wanting to evoke 7 years bad luck I decided to leave the mirror where it was.
So with Stanley knife in hand I carefully cut through the basin lip along the bottom of the mirror. Then once that was separated & the 2 lower screws removed it was possible to get to the tap connections & remove the whole thing.
The crack around the plug hole was fixed in place with Araldite & once set it was cleaned up to the contour of the basin.
After that I used fibre glass mat & resin to seal & reinforce the underside of the bowl. After 24 hours curing It could all be refitted.
As the top lip had been cut I built up the back with a plastic strip bonded on with Sicoflex so that I could screw though into the outer wall. Job done !
The only thing to do now is resurface it all using a "Tubby" basin & shower tray resurfacing kit once I have the time.. I'll need to take the basin out again but it's easy now.
Barrie


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Barrie, could you please provide me, and possibly others :roll: with details of the resurfacing kit you will use on your washbasin as I need something similar myself.
I am unable to find anyone willing to resurface/coat my toilet floor  
Thanks for your help and well done on removing the basin yourself, should have done the same myself months ago instead of driving across country to Preston to pay big bucks for someone else to do it  
Norman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tucano said:


> Barrie, could you please provide me, and possibly others :roll: with details of the resurfacing kit you will use on your washbasin as I need something similar myself.
> I am unable to find anyone willing to resurface/coat my toilet floor
> Thanks for your help and well done on removing the basin yourself, should have done the same myself months ago instead of driving across country to Preston to pay big bucks for someone else to do it
> Norman.


Here you go.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Kev n Liz,
Many thanks, looks interesting, has anyone tried this product out either at home or in their van.
I am looking at resurfacing the toilet floor area of my van as it has cracked in a corner and after I have fibre glassed the undersurface of this area I will consider this product.
Thanks again.
Norman.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Just replaced the basin as is was badly discoloured, I had to take out everything from top down to the basin. We were in [email protected] Bad Valdsee so decided to by new at 130 euros, both mirrors got cracked as I dismantled so am replacing with acrylic 3mm thick cut to size by the supplier.

The shower tray was cracked on the gully which I repaired but it looked tatty, so we went to Walkdens in Bolton and they did a fantastic job of covering it with a rubber type material, I would definatley reconmend this company for this job, ask for Francis if you need it done. Job takes 2 days and cost £400 and I have to say it looks better than the original. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info Keith, I will bear it in mind.
Norman.


----------

